# Sticks and Stones



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Rolling stones and some woodworking, yesterday.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Wheres that trail? looks schweeet!!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks awesome.

- and - 

MOAR 36er!!!


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

That looks like it could be Idyllwild or somewhere in SoCal mountains.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

Nicely done!


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Tell us about your bike.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Tell us about your bike.


Hey Aqua, rad shots. What frame and fork are you using?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Bah! Who cares about the frame & fork -- it's the purple bits that matter. 
=sParty


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Content worth viewing! I to would love details on all.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Aquaholic said:


> View attachment 1985808


Oh my... which pedals are these, please?
=sParty


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Bah! Who cares about the frame & fork -- it's the purple bits that matter.
> =sParty


Looks like the frame and fork both have their own purple bits 😳. Dang!


----------

